# Who like ensemble Sarband here from germanyy, what is your favorrite release of em?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Llibre vermeil de montserrat and the live awesome, i got fews Sarband like satiiie in orient very cool.

I wonder why no one , know they exist in north america, thhere aa euro phenom perrrhaaps.


----------

